# Stan Cedarleaf



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Just saw this post by Duncan Thomson on Facebook...

"Sad news... Stan Cedarleaf passed away over the night. His granddaughter, Paulita Thomas posted the information, with the request that any questions be sent to her via private message, in order to minimize the load on Kay. Please respect those wishes. Thanks.
Those that knew Stan, ordered decals from him, or got to play trains with him are sure to miss his mirth and frivolity."

I knew Stan pretty well. Cathy and I had Kay and Stan over for dinner once or twice when they were in our neck of the woods. Stan and I also road the Roaring Camp and Big Trees railroad once or twice. A very nice man, and lots of fun to be around. I shall miss him, and I'm sure many will miss his custom decal service which he ran for many, many years.

RIP my friend.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Sad news indeed, a man without a mean bone in his body, always friendly, helpful, just all around nice guy, a person you like immediately when you meet him.

Rest in peace my friend.


----------



## ferroequinologist (May 8, 2016)

Very Sad News, he always took time to listen to my requests for decals from half way around the world and was never fussed when changes needed, always polite and his ability to print white decals was always needed. He will missed by many I'm sure.
Russell


----------



## Mike Kkidman (Jan 1, 2022)

He was an exceptional man. Renee & I meet him years ago at Marty Cozad's battery powered steam up. He would help you in any way he could. Several years ago we had the privilege of visiting them at their home and seeing his layout from his workshop where he could turn on a train in the morning and it would run all day long. A few years later, they had down sized, so we meet for lunch. I asked about making decals, expressing he would be missed. He reassured me that he'd continue making them as long as he could. He will be missed by many.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

He also was our tour guide on a bus ride at a national meet.


----------



## Jackpeter1 (Feb 28, 2019)

What a shame . I have ordered lots of decals from him . Always great to deal with and friendly . God bless him and his family


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Great guy, always fun to see him at Marty's and talk to on the phone when ordering decals. Will miss him.


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

He will be missed for sure, a true Gentleman that had many qualities that are rare today. A corner stone of our hobby. He will live on here as I have a lot of his work.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

A great guy to deal with. RIP Stan.


----------



## ddrum31 (Aug 30, 2017)

Oh Sad day for sure. Great guy. Easy to talk to. RiP Stan


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

Though I never met Stan or ordered decals, I knew of him being a great person for a long time contributing to the hobby. May he rest in peace.
-Ted


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

It is always heartbreaking to hear when one of the fellow railroaders passes away. Stan was one of the major figures in G(arden) railroading, RIP


----------



## zr1rob (May 27, 2020)

It's good to see I'm not alone in remembering Stan. All my thoughts about Stan have already been echoed. And even though I never met him in person, his humanity was always transparent.


----------



## Scott (Jan 29, 2008)

Vale Stan. A true gentleman in every respect. I became familiar with his work via Garden Railways magazine many years and via here. He will be greatly missed and leaves a big legacy to the Large Scale Railway community. Thanks Dwight for letting us know.


----------



## amich35 (Jul 2, 2010)

When I decided to switch from track power to battery a dozen years ago, Stan did all my conversions and also coached me on what would work best for my outdoor layout. It was always a pleasure to take the drive down the mountain from Flagstaff to Dewey, see what he was running and what he had for sale in his garage!. One time I had bought a big 500 gallon rain barrel near his house and had it tied down in the back of my compact pickup. He asked about it and then went over and redid all of the ropes and knots, saying that he had learned how to do this while serving as a missionary. He was always a true gentleman.


----------



## harvey (Dec 30, 2008)

What a great pleasure it was to meet up with this fine Gentleman and run a few trains around his back yard. I bought many decals from Stan and they are all special now. He did a lot of work with me to get things right and was always up to the challenge to try as much as possible to get things accurate and correct. We'll all miss him. Best wishes to his family in this tough time.


----------



## billsharron (Jan 3, 2008)

Just saw this and must say it is a great loss to the hobby. What a great guy. Stan will live on on my railroad thanks to the many great decals he made for me!!!! My condolences to Kay and the entire family!!

Bill


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

A HUGE loss to our hobby and to the world. I cannot imagine the hole he left in his family. My condolences.
Chas


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

wchasr said:


> A HUGE loss to our hobby and to the world. I cannot imagine the hole he left in his family. My condolences.
> Chas


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Little late as I just heard about Stan. Met him several times over the years. Truly a remarkable fellow. He will be missed RIP. Later RJD


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

I have been away for a long time and Stan was an important part of the hobby to me. It was very sad to hear he has passed away.

Jerry


----------

